# Fox sports 2 needs to be in HD



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

Can someone form the Dirt team take my request to add the HD version of Fox sports 2 (ch 398).
This channel is not watchable in SD.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Was going to say the same thing, I want my Speed ch back.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

I have passed along a request for both of you regarding that channel in HD!


----------



## dukiebluedoc (Oct 18, 2004)

Me three,needs to be in HD.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

You got it! I have sent one in for you too, Dukiebluedoc.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Same here. How do things such as his not just happen? It's sometimes as though those in charge are clueless.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

John W said:


> Same here. How do things such as his not just happen? It's sometimes as though those in charge are clueless.


When the channels switched over, all they did was re-brand their name and change some programming. Our previous contracts with them remained the same. We would need to reach an agreement for the HD station before we can broadcast it. We do appreciate the requests though.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

[email protected] Network said:


> When the channels switched over, all they did was re-brand their name and change some programming. Our previous contracts with them remained the same. We would need to reach an agreement for the HD station before we can broadcast it. We do appreciate the requests though.


Understand totally. There was plenty of warning of this comimg up so maybe something could have been worked out ahead of time was my point. Appreciate your help.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

In this particular case, FOX seemed to overvalue itself and neither Dish nor DirecTV nor Time Warner wanted to create new contracts with FOX for these channels... so basically FOX just agreed to supply their new channels under the old contracts.

I'm sure IF these channels find an audience, FOX will ask for more, including HD feeds whenever the current contract ends.

Of course, FOX could have thrown the HD bone in to this current contract if they wanted... but I expect they wanted to charge more and since nobody was biting, they decided to wait and dangle that carrot later.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Do we really need another long thread about "channels I want in HD"? We all want *all* the channels in HD. I'm sure Dish knows that.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

We need FEWER HD channels and we need to eliminate ALL SD channels.

This would allow for better PQ on the HD channels that are left and better quality of programming.

The days of more and more channels must end, we are now getting more and more crap instead of more and more channels HD or not.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

That is a DISH problem as they arent really expanding capacity as fast as they are channel count.....There are always going to be more channels to offer, it is up to the providers to keep up with demand capacity.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Barring further technical developments, Both Dish and DirecTV are approaching capacity, there are a limited number of TP's at each orbital = limited number of channels that can be carried without degrading picture quality even more than already is done.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH has about 10 slots left if they don't open up a new western arc transponder or put more channels on each transponder. There is already two transponders on the western arc (one on the eastern arc) with 10 HD channels on one transponder. Is the current compression good enough to let that happen without complaint?

There won't be new HD until DISH finds the space for them. There is one vacant western arc transponder if they are willing to put it to use (although DISH likes to have a hot spare available where they can throw a set of channels in case a transponder goes down).

Looking at the possibility that in negotiations ABC/ESPN may demand HD carriage of the channels DISH carried without permission (per the court ruling) a few years back and Fox may demand FS2 be in HD when that contract ends there is not a lot of space left.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... I was kind of thinking that Dish probably has enough space to add the Disney/ESPN HD channels if that negotiation goes well... but wasn't thinking there was a lot of room to spare after that.


----------



## MattE303 (Feb 15, 2011)

[email protected] Network said:


> You got it! I have sent one in for you too, Dukiebluedoc.


Please add me as well, DirecTV has had this channel in HD for quite a while now, and the SD feed for it on DISH is *unwatchable*!!!


----------



## Bubba3 (Dec 7, 2003)

One more vote in favor of Fox Sports 2 going HD>


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

I have yet to find a single thing worth watching on this channel and do not want to pay for any more junk. I already have tons of channels with just junk.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

WebTraveler said:


> I have yet to find a single thing worth watching on this channel and do not want to pay for any more junk. I already have tons of channels with just junk.


Others feel that way about channels you watch and want. One man's junk is...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Everything should be in HD ... at a reasonable price. At the moment Fox wants more for the channel than they are already being paid, in combination with more for Fox Sports 1 and probably more for every other Fox channel on the system.

The current stalemate agreement is to carry what DISH carries now in the positions and packages where DISH has them now and in the resolutions that DISH has now. The good news is we get the channels in some form ... the bad news is that stalemates can end in channels being removed.

Personally I prefer a stalemate with channels still carried than losing any Fox channel. So I'll put up with FS2 in SD. But I know everything should be in HD. And one day FS2 will be on DISH in HD.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Bubba3 said:


> One more vote in favor of Fox Sports 2 going HD>


Bubba3, 
Request for FOX Sports2 in HD has been added on your behalf, if you have any further request please let me know and I am happy to help you.
Thanks


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

yea i would like to see FS2 in HD also because of barrett jackson is coming up this week also.


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

i was watching barrett jackson on fox sports 2 last night and i hated it so much and then i watched it on the fox business channel it looks alot better.i wish someone would add fox sports 2 in HD on dish network.

thanks

Allen Culver
Streator,Illinois


----------



## dish556 (Feb 18, 2014)

bluegras said:


> i was watching barrett jackson on fox sports 2 last night and i hated it so much and then i watched it on the fox business channel it looks alot better.i wish someone would add fox sports 2 in HD on dish network.
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


You really think they care they type this customer want this but yet that will raise your rates then show us the rates and let us choose what we don't want QVC or millions of kids networks or stuff we don't watch yet you cut programs we watch then you blame them and still getting the same money! yea that right you don't lower the price after you take channel maybe the FCC need to ask why!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bluegras said:


> i wish someone would add fox sports 2 in HD on dish network.


Wish granted. Still channel 397, but available in HD. 

(No, I didn't add it. DISH did.)


----------



## Bubba3 (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks Dish!


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

dish556 said:


> You really think they care they type this customer want this but yet that will raise your rates then show us the rates and let us choose what we don't want QVC ...
> 
> Apparently DISH does care, they added it in HD quite quickly. As for QVC hate to break it to you but QVC helps to reduce your bill, they pay to be on Satellite.


----------

